# St. Johns Wort



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Anyone use it/tried it ?

Any good ?


----------



## poot (Jan 31, 2009)

hey buddy, I just bought it two days ago and it seems to be working really well. I bought it along with Valerian and I've been very pleased with the result. I was worried at first it was a placebo effect but that does not seem to be the case. I can feel it working. Perhaps I'm a little drowsy with the two natural supplements but I feel a hell of a lot more relaxed. The best part is, they are natural so you can buy how ever many you want at your local vitamin shop for a small price. The recommended dosage is 1-3 capsules but I've been taking ~5. It seems like it takes about 30minutes to 1hour for it to kick in.

I'm also taking Prozac and from what I've read, St Johns Wort and an SSRI can enhance the effects of each other. Anyways....taking something that is effective, natural, cheap, and available outside of a pharmacy is great. why not try it and see for yourself 

edit: on the bottles it says....
St Johns Wort---promotes positive mood
Valerian---promotes rest and relaxation

I know its early but I will keep the board updated....I'm very optimistic


----------



## radicalA (Apr 1, 2009)

poot said:


> hey buddy, I just bought it two days ago and it seems to be working really well. I bought it along with Valerian and I've been very pleased with the result. I was worried at first it was a placebo effect but that does not seem to be the case. I can feel it working. Perhaps I'm a little drowsy with the two natural supplements but I feel a hell of a lot more relaxed. The best part is, they are natural so you can buy how ever many you want at your local vitamin shop for a small price. The recommended dosage is 1-3 capsules but I've been taking ~5. It seems like it takes about 30minutes to 1hour for it to kick in.
> 
> I'm also taking Prozac and from what I've read, St Johns Wort and an SSRI can enhance the effects of each other. Anyways....taking something that is effective, natural, cheap, and available outside of a pharmacy is great. why not try it and see for yourself
> 
> ...


i thought st johns wort takes two weeks to actually work? or even more. and it says don't take with any other medication as it stops the other from working.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

radicalA said:


> i thought st johns wort takes two weeks to actually work? or even more. and it says don't take with any other medication as it stops the other from working.


St. Johns Wort does take some time to work. It doesn't start working immediately.

It's also only good for cases of mild to moderate anxiety and not for severe cases.

I also want to say that if you do start taking it and you go out in the sun, make sure you wear sunscreen, especially on your face. St. John's Wort didn't work for me, but it *did* make my eyelids peel. That was *not* fun.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## ssmcivicsi (Jun 16, 2005)

Didn't work for me and the only thing I really felt was that feeling that you might get when you're coming off and SSRI. I felt a little uneasy and maybe slightly more anxious. As people suggested I gave it 6 weeks to take effect; but noticed no change.

Recently, I started using valerian root for my anxiety and it's the only herbal product that has had an effect on me. Not sure of the brand, it was just something I picked up at the grocery store one day since it was on sale. 

Reminds me a bit of ativan...instant effect and makes me a bit more mellow. The best part is that its a take as needed thing so I'm not always having to remember if I took it or not and I don't have to take it all the time. Works out to be slightly cheaper than SJW too. Just smells 'slightly' worse...


----------



## poot (Jan 31, 2009)

ssmcivicsi said:


> Didn't work for me and the only thing I really felt was that feeling that you might get when you're coming off and SSRI. I felt a little uneasy and maybe slightly more anxious. As people suggested I gave it 6 weeks to take effect; but noticed no change.
> 
> Recently, I started using valerian root for my anxiety and it's the only herbal product that has had an effect on me. Not sure of the brand, it was just something I picked up at the grocery store one day since it was on sale.
> 
> Reminds me a bit of ativan...instant effect and makes me a bit more mellow. The best part is that its a take as needed thing so I'm not always having to remember if I took it or not and I don't have to take it all the time. Works out to be slightly cheaper than SJW too. Just smells 'slightly' worse...


Perhaps the Valerian root is doing the good work then. I'm noticeabley relaxed and a little drowsy. Either way it seems to be working.


----------



## mypasswordneverworks (Dec 12, 2008)

Does it make you guys tired? because I started taking it again and I'm sooo sleepy all the time


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I didnt notice anything different on St Johns wort even at a high dose


----------



## poot (Jan 31, 2009)

mypasswordneverworks said:


> Does it make you guys tired? because I started taking it again and I'm sooo sleepy all the time


Perhaps a little tired but I think any medicine that is supposed to help anxiety will be somewhat sedating because thats how it makes you relaxed. I feel great on it. My sleep is better too. I can't believe my psychiatrist didn't suggest Valerian.


----------

